

First Amendment Trumps Birthers, Stupid People, Walruses - gluejar
http://www.popehat.com/2013/11/26/d-c-circuit-first-amendment-trumps-birthers-stupid-people-walruses/

======
jack-r-abbit
I don't understand where the walrus fucking comes into play here.

~~~
gonzo
Whoosh

~~~
jack-r-abbit
Thanks[1] for the useless comment indicating that some joke has gone over my
head. I get that. Which is why I said I don't understand that part. So maybe
instead of being a jerk and posting the obvious... maybe you could have
actually pointed out the joke. Or am I not worthy of knowing?

[1]not really thanks since that was sort of a dick move

